# ProAc tablette reference 8 signature: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Details: *

The ProAc Tablette Reference Eight bookshelf speaker, launched in 2001, has proved a hugely successful restatement of the original Tablette design of 1979. Reborn in its earliest cabinet configuration but housing far more technically refined and powerful drive units, it produces a scale and quality of sound unimaginable over two decades ago. Now however, this enduring design scales new heights with the ProAc Reference Eight Signature. 

At the heart of this major leap forward is a remarkable new bass/midrange driver. Four times as expensive as the standard unit used in the ProAc Reference Eight, this new driver incorporates a neodymium bar magnet, copper rings and a copper phase plug. These components add up to vastly improved performance, with even greater linearity and lower distortion. The bass is more excitingly dynamic and the midrange considerably more open. Loading is by small twin reflex ports which reduce unwanted colouration. 

A high quality crossover network is coupled directly to the terminals to eradicate any deterioration in the signal paths. This redesigned board incorporates a larger bass inductor than the original Tablette and gives higher output with lower distortion. The crossover knits the midrange seamlessly to the output of the completely new tweeter, a sophisticated 1" soft dome unit with a large surround which produces an exceptionally flat response, outstanding smoothness and fine detail. 

The cabinet itself is made from costly marine birch ply which is critically damped and tuned with high grade acoustic material. As ever with ProAc loudspeakers, the ProAc Reference Eight Signatures are completed by exquisite real wood veneer, but in keeping with their exclusivity are only available in the most exotic finishes. 

The Tablette Reference Eight Signature is a definitive monitor level design. The remarkably flat frequency response is characterised by a smooth, natural and detailed output delivered with a surprising level of power, weight and scale. This diminutive powerhouse can be placed on shelves or ledges, but for true high-end listening is best mounted on heavy rigid stands. 









*Technical Info:*

*Nominal Impedance*
8 ohms
*
Recommended Amplifiers*
10 to 100 watts

*Frequency Response*
38hz to 30Khz

*Sensitivity*
86db linear for 1 watt at 1 metre

*Bass/Midrange*
4 1/2" long throw cone design with linear low distortion motor system, neodymium bar magnet, copper rings and phase plug. ProAc diecast chassis.

*Tweeter*
1" soft silk dome exclusive to ProAc with special surround and inner chamber

*Crossover*
Finest components on dedicated circuit board. Multistrand oxygen-free cable throughout.
Split for optional bi-wiring and bi-amping.

*Dimensions*
10 1/2" (266mm) high
6" (152mm) wide
9" (228mm) deep

*Mode*
Stand/Shelf mounting

*Grille*
Acoustically transparent crimplene

*Finish*
Available in the following real wood veneers: Ebony, Maple, Birds Eye Maple, Cherry, Black Ash and Mahogany.

*RRP: $1699*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Proac tablette reference 8 signature*

I have been trying out these little beauties for a second system, which would be just 2 channel use only and have to say they are incredible for there size, even off my main system they give a beautiful detailed image of the music being played, very impressed I am also trying to get hold of the Response D28 & D38's to try out for my main system so will try do a review on both and maybe these little beauties!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am also trying to get hold of the Response D28 & D38's to try out for my main system


You won't be disappointed. I have a set of ProAc Response 3.8, and they are extremely nice. An especially good soundstage, and well suited to folk, jazz, classical type music. I wouldn't class them as a rock speaker. All my music listening is two channel.

The Tablettes look great. Strange mid/bass driver.

brucek


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

thanks brucek  the 3.8 are beautiful speakers and heard them many years ago at a show I went to and loved them, I have actually owned a set of Response D15's in the past in a 2 channel setup and fell in love with the Response D80's but you really do need a BIG room to get the best out of them, they were being run off a Meridian 808i Signature CD player and Meridian amps and probably the best sound I have heard.

I think I will love the D28/D38's and am more leaning towards the D38's as I think it will bring out the best in my system, but will make that judgement once I have listened to both.

The tablettes are tiny speakers but give such a beautiful sound, but are suited to smaller rooms and these will go in my bedroom for a smaller HiFi setup, probably Cyrus, as they work well together, I love the look of the copper phase plugs.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

brucek said:


> You won't be disappointed. I have a set of ProAc Response 3.8, and they are extremely nice. An especially good soundstage, and well suited to folk, jazz, classical type music. I wouldn't class them as a rock speaker. All my music listening is two channel.
> 
> The Tablettes look great. Strange mid/bass driver.
> 
> brucek


bruce, there is a pair of D38's (in Cherry) on ebay that I am keeping an eye on, atm they are up to £1,701.00 but am sure that will go up considerably higher before it is over, but you never know a bargain could be had here :whistling:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> they are up to £1,701.00


I wouldn't hold my breath. hehehe

The D38 lists new for about US$9300 (£5550).

I can vouch that they are a really nice speaker though. I remember when I heard my 3.8's in the store. I thought (and still do) that they're the nicest speaker I had ever heard. Mine are cherry too. The D38 may be even better than the 3.8. I've read the sound is the same, but they're more sensitive. It's the pesky price tag that is the real rub.

Good luck. 

brucek


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

cheers, there is a day left on them to bid, so here is hoping :spend:


----------

